# White skin patches on crested gecko? Please help



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi,
I've had my gecko for about a year, last week I noticed she has some weird white patchy bits of skin. It looks like where shed skin hasn't quite come off but I've increased her humidity and tried picking it off but it seems like it's there for good.

It's on two of her elbows and a large patch on her chest.

I have photos which I will try to attach.

She's also been sleeping in a different position recently, horizontally on top of foliage when normally she'd be on the glass vertically.

Her feet are still sticky so I don't think that's a problem.

I did move house a few days ago, but the skin started before the move, sleeping behaviour may have been caused by the move.

She's also a bit off her food.

Any ideas on what is wrong if anything at all?

Temps are normally 22-26oc and she's gets a good drenching at night and dries up during the day.

Thanks


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi ok first dont try to remove it yourself unless you use a wet cotton bud and gently ease off. You need to put her in a luke warm bath , paper towls in bottom of small plastic tub with lid ( make sure there is small hole in lid) . Just cover paper towl with warm water no more than an inch , cover her and leave for say 10 mins or so . this will help , what substrate do you use ? I spray morning and night maybe this would be better , mine is in warm rep room.


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi,
Thanks for the reply!
She's on a natural Eco substrate (the proper term has totally gone from my brain this morning) but its compost with bark, clay balls etc

I also thought the large underside patch could maybe be a burn as she often sits on the cage of the heater (despite the temps I keep which I consider on the high side)

I shall give her a bath and see what happens.

If the underside is a burn is there anything I can do for that?


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

mouseman11 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the reply!
> She's on a natural Eco substrate (the proper term has totally gone from my brain this morning) but its compost with bark, clay balls etc
> 
> ...


yes I use eco earth, I also have heat bulb at top its like a cage dome holder I place on top so bulb is further away from mesh , seems ok . What is your set up like? I would keep eye on it make sure it does not weep . Could be shed, do the bath thing n keep eye on it . Hope its OK though


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

My heater is at the bottom, it's a ceramic lying on its side with the element facing the front of the terrarium, she sits ontop which is the cooler side of the heater.

The patch also looks dry so I don't think it will weep or anything.

She's grown rapidly in the last few months so potentially it could be a marking that's stretched/developed without me noticing as I try not to handle her too much.


----------



## Shisui uchiha (Nov 22, 2012)

Morning and night spray will help for sure


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok I did the bath and used a Cotten bud to try and shift the bits of bad skin.
It helped a little with the bits on her elbows however the really white patch on her chest looked like it would all peel off, but underneath was very shiney, fleshy looking and not scaley at all. Is that right? I stopped as it looked like I'd be revealing raw flesh which I didn't want to do.

Any ideas!? I'm thinking now its a burn? She hasn't had crickets for ages so it isn't a bite and she lives alone


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Could you get a picture of the patch and your setup?


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Pics would really help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

yes that does not sound like the shed that was on her joint areas , a pic is best , sounds like a visit to rep specialist vet to be on safe side:2thumb:


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's her bad bit. The shiney circle towards the bottom of the white patch is where I used the cotton bud to remove what i thought was bad shed.



and my setup, the heater is at the bottom under the ledge on the left hand side.



I thought she was off her food, but she did a big poo in her "bath" and seemed very perky in there, she was also ducking her nose under the little bit of water in there!

I've just started working at a wildlife rescue with a great veterinary section, but I'm not sure how much they know about reptiles and it's a 45 minute drive from where she is. I might bring the photo to work on monday and see what they say. They might have something I can use for her.

Andy


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

To me it does look blistered , could be burn . If it is not weeping thats good . I would get it checked out , Maybe someone on here can help more as Im not sure when it comes to burns


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

micky0 said:


> To me it does look blistered , could be burn . If it is not weeping thats good . I would get it checked out , Maybe someone on here can help more as Im not sure when it comes to burns


 
as said above ^^ doesnt look like shed and its blistering 

best bet is a reptile vet. a PROPER reptile vet


----------



## UKCrestie (Sep 9, 2011)

That does look like a burn, where do you think it is from?
The vet will want to know how it happened. Bulb, mat etc.
It looks quite sore, its horrible because they cant let you know they are in terrible pain.


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

I agree it does look like a burn, I would get her to a vet. The last thing you want now is to get it infected :2thumb:


----------

